# Turtle Trapping



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Does any one know of a good spot to turtle trap around lima? Can anyone give me some hints? I have 6 trap that I have been trying to sell, but can not find a buyer. So I was thinking about trying to turtle trap. If anyone is interested I am still will to sell these traps.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Man I sure wish I could help you, judging by the amount of replies you've got it doesn't look like it's something alot of people do. I've never trapped them myself, but have ate it a few times and it was delicious. Good luck.


----------

